# Can't install latest intel i 1219 v lan driver



## gasolin (Jan 7, 2017)

can't install latest intel i 1219 v driver, latest i have is  ver 12.13.17.7 from 13 august 2016

But the latest is 21.1 from november https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/82186/Intel-Ethernet-Connection-I219-V

How do i force windows to install the lastest driver, whgen ever i tru the older drivet gets installed before i have installed the latest driver


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 7, 2017)

gasolin said:


> can't install latest intel i 1219 v driver, latest i have is  ver 12.13.17.7 from 13 august 2016
> 
> But the latest is 21.1 from november https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/82186/Intel-Ethernet-Connection-I219-V
> 
> How do i force windows to install the lastest driver, whgen ever i tru the older drivet gets installed before i have installed the latest driver



Report the issue. 

F8 at bootup and disable driver signing. But honestly unless if you are having major issues with the lan port leave it alone.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 7, 2017)

Why can't you just install it? Just because there is a driver there, doesn't mean you can't install it. Typically these installation packages uninstall and then install bud...

+1 on leaving it...


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 13, 2017)

gasolin said:


> can't install latest intel i 1219 v driver, latest i have is  ver 12.13.17.7 from 13 august 2016
> 
> But the latest is 21.1 from november https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/82186/Intel-Ethernet-Connection-I219-V
> 
> How do i force windows to install the lastest driver, whgen ever i tru the older drivet gets installed before i have installed the latest driver



Why is it u want to use the newest version? for me on 100/25mbit it doesn't make a different not even in latency.


----------



## SimpleTECH (Jan 13, 2017)

21.1 isn't the driver version but the version for their PROSet control panel.  You have the latest driver.


----------

